# 'Tree of anceps'



## Ozpaph (May 15, 2021)

L. anceps growing on our front garden palm. Best output yet, 7 spikes. Enjoy


----------



## monocotman (May 15, 2021)

Those are well shaped flowers for an anceps!
David


----------



## Guldal (May 15, 2021)

Gorgeous flowers, Stephen!


----------



## emydura (May 15, 2021)

That is fantastic Stephen. How wonderful it must be to be able to grow orchids in the garden. Not something I would contemplate here.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 15, 2021)

I see "minus 4C" in Canberra.......................


----------



## emydura (May 16, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> I see "minus 4C" in Canberra.......................



Minus 5 last night. Winter has arrived.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 16, 2021)

How are the mice in OZ. Worse as they are staying warm in homes?


----------



## Greenpaph (May 16, 2021)

Love anceps! This one is very beautiful and well shaped. 
They grow fabulously in my greenhouse in northern NH.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> How are the mice in OZ. Worse as they are staying warm in homes?


only in the outback where they have tons of food given the good crop growing season


----------



## naoki (May 17, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 17, 2021)

Pretty cool! Any chance for a photo from several meters away, showing the whole tree from ground to top, for perspective?


----------



## emydura (May 17, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> only in the outback where they have tons of food given the good crop growing season




Apparently there is a mouse plague in Canberra too, although I can't say I have noticed them.






Mouse population booms across Canberra region, with baits and traps in short supply - ABC News







amp-abc-net-au.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2021)

Sweet! Wish I could do that here TX


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2021)

Here's the perspective view....


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2021)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. How long have you had it there?


----------



## emydura (May 26, 2021)

That plant sure gets a lot of light.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 26, 2021)

Eric, probably 5-10 years. It has a companion Den speciosum and an oncid for company. We have had good rain last spring/summer and its grown very fast with water and fertilizer.
David, full sun until 1100hrs, then shaded by the palm leaves and trunk. It faces East.


----------

